# Repair required to Hymer Van Rear Bumper



## 118478 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am new to motor caravanning having just bought a Hymer Van. On my first trip I had the misfortune to back into some trees and break both rear bumper ends (the bits around the rear light clusters). I have had a quote for £820 to replace them but wondered if any member knows of a company that can repair them? Ideally in the north of England.

_(Mod Note.
Have moved the post to the Hymer forum where you will get more replies.
Would suggest you pay your £10 to subscribe, then you will have access to the search facility on here, plus lots of other benefits. There will be useful suggestions for you in the database I'm sure.)

P.S. Welcome to MHF. _


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That is one of the reasons we fitted a reversing camera to our VAN522.

We also fitted a metal bumper bar.

Then I managed to crunch the top OFS rear corner on the garage roof overhang. The van fell off the levelling blocks backwards.

Which neither the bumper bar nor the camera would have prevented!

HYMER Preston sorted it all out in conjunction with the insurers, to the tune of six grand.

PS - sue the trees!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

You can order a new bumper direct from Hymer.

email [email protected]


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer*

£820 to replace the 2 bumper pieces sounds a bit excessive to me.

The pieces cost £127 + vat so approx £300 I am presuming that the lights etc are ok. S0 £500 to unbolt and then replace is rather a lot.

The bumper pieces come ready painted and are simply screwed on.

It could be more worth while to source the bits and get your local garage to do the work.

Pete


----------

